# new iguana viv build



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi ya all, 

we think it's coming up to the time for a bigger better vivarium for our green iguana Jager. He's getting a big boy now, roughly 4.5 feet from head to tail tip (has full tail) Still not too sure how old he is but we had him for a year and he was classed as juvenile by the place we got him from  Here's a link to see him feeding from one of our hands-http://www.youtube.com/user/Dawnydawnmonster?feature=mhum#p/u/3/UQEwP3OokG0

We're considering converting the cupboard underneath the stairs, which measures roughly at 11feet (at highest point-ceiling-top of staircase and 5feet toward the bottom of the staircase) about by 8 feet in length by 4 feet in depth- so essentially a sort of trapesium shaped space.

We were thinking about having two 30 inch 12.0 UVB Tubes, 1 250watt ceramic running on a pulse timer, and two 100/150 watt sunglo bulbs running on a dimmer switch for basking at the highest point of the enclosure. Also some standard spotlight style bulbs just to give more light at the bottom of the enclosure since its such a big space.

Initially we were considering converting the arch alcove in the living room which his current viv occupies, into an entire viv space, but were advised against this since one wall is an external wall and the other a cavity, and were told the perspex would just steam up with condesation constantly- great for humidity but we wouldn't be able to see the lizard, haha!

Regarding the cupboard space- the staircase itself is not exposed, as there's a plaster board layer covering this and of course this has been plastered and painted. We were wondering if, in order to prevent the plaster from expanding and contracting and cracking, and of course the paint bubbling with the residual humidity, we should paint the walls with some kind of outdoor oil based paint.


Just wondering if the lighting we have planned, and the heating aswell, will be sufficient, or will we require more/or less?

All helpful comments welcome.

Thanks!

Steve & Dawn


----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

*jager bein handfed*

just a note to those of you wondering- we don't just feed him pellets. He gets a nice varied diet of watercress,parsnip,carrot,butternut,rocket,alfalfa,mustard,cress,leek,
mango,chicory,dandelion(when its growing),pok choi,sweet potato now and again and occasionally bits of fruit including melon and grapes. It's just that recently we think he's reaching his maturity stage and has gone really funny about his veg (terrible twos!).​


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

jager said:


> Hi ya all,
> 
> we think it's coming up to the time for a bigger better vivarium for our green iguana Jager. He's getting a big boy now, roughly 4.5 feet from head to tail tip (has full tail) Still not too sure how old he is but we had him for a year and he was classed as juvenile by the place we got him from  Here's a link to see him feeding from one of our hands-YouTube - Dawnydawnmonster's Channel
> 
> ...


The 12% lamps you wish to use are also for the first time ever avaialable in high output T5, the viv you arenplanning sounds great but very, very high. I suggest you have a look at the D3plus T5s. These worlds first lamps have triple the power and light intensity ofnthat of T8, when used with the correct reflector you will project decent amounts of u.v.b three times further, safely.

This will give a very wide spread of quality u.v. Put into simple terms it would take x4, 38 watt T8s to do the job of x1, 54w high output T5. 

In an enclosure of this height it would be a good idea to have a high power basking spot if safe to do so, a D3 100w lamp should be o.k, run all heating devices through therms and cage any hot appliances.

I would love to see a pic when complete,

Please feel free to ask any further questions


John courteney-smith.


----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

hi ya john


Thanks for the info on the lights, really considering buying them now was just wondering which T5 you was on about? Were looked them up on the net and came up with a couple of different ones,Lucky Reptile Light Strip T5 - Surrey Pet Supplies is this the right controller? also is this the right bulb Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp - Surrey Pet Supplies or would the lucky reptile bulb be suitable? 

As for the basking light was thinking about one of these two http://www.reptilica.co.uk/Arcadia-D3-UV-Basking-Lamp-provides-UVB-UVA.phtml or http://www.reptilica.co.uk/ZooMed-Powersun-UV_%28en_12574%29.phtml

With this much light and heat coming from just those bulbs would i still need to have a ceramic running in the day or would it be just be at night?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

jager said:


> hi ya john
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on the lights, really considering buying them now was just wondering which T5 you was on about? Were looked them up on the net and came up with a couple of different ones,Lucky Reptile Light Strip T5 - Surrey Pet Supplies is this the right controller? also is this the right bulb Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp - Surrey Pet Supplies or would the lucky reptile bulb be suitable?
> ...


The choice is your alone im afraid, I can confirm that the arcadia T5 lamp is hugely more more powerful than what is really a low power more natural sunlight type lamp from the competition.

I would use the D3 plus T5s for good lumen factor and a very long and wide u.v spread


John


----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hi ya all, 

We have decided what lights to get for the new iguana enclosure, were going to go for a 54w Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller running a 46" 54w Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp with a 46" Arcadia T5 Reflector, his heat and basking spot going to be a 160watt **Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp running on a* Habistat Dimming Thermostat, 

what do you all think? any feedback is appricated 

steve and dawn


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

hi steve and dawn, 

its kinda hard to say regarding maintaining temps,humidity and UVB ranges and whether it will be enough. 
its sounds like you have enough equipment. i guess you would have to set it up in your initial place and see if it maintains everything that it needs to. 

you would then have to see the habits of your iguana, there wold be no point in having a UVB placement if your iguana prefers to sit or bask no where near it, if that makes sense. 

but this is the tweeks you would have to make over time. 

good luck and post some piccies. 
mahender.


----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

here is a viv mock up of the kinda thing were looking for,


















were going to be putting alot of wood and climbing brances in there so he can bask where he wants. then we will change things around abit to make sure his getting the right amount of heat and uv, 

The uv bulb and starter finaly arrived today so was over the moon, can crack on with fittings now, only to my surpise that the bulb had shattered on transport, wasnt happy, here's a few pictures of the new items



















and here is my baby, his getting a big boy now, still not sure how old he is but had him for a year now.


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

just out of interest, how would you be getting the correct amount of ventilation?


----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's some pics of the new enclosure so far. I found the wood on the way home from work (almost an entire treeeee-minus branches!!) already cut up into manageable chunks for me to chuck in the back of the car. We asked permission first, of course, and since it was originally destined for the tip, we reckon it's being put to a much better use. We've already debarked two sections of it to try and eliminate any potential hazards in it (mites, fungus etc) And have then sprayed and disinfected it and letting it dry out now before we sand it down and get it looking nice. The afterwards we'll be adding a nice vine and textured marks for the iggy to get some decent grippage.

With the other one, we'll be leaving it with bark on but are going to be meticulous about getting it as clean as possible- any helpful suggestions for this would be greatly appreciated.

As the door to the enclosure stands at the minute, it's still unfinished, but our intention is to remove part of middle beam in the frame to replace with a full perspex sheet window, and as for the bottom we'll be keeping the two panel gaps as in pic, and place a fine mesh over this on either side as an aid to ventilation. We'll also be putting him under lock and key as well.

Once we've made sure all the temps are right with the new lighting we've bought, we'll be installing a few shelves in there for him aswell. One above the tree stump as a basking spot, one lower down for chillax area and food lol and then there'll be another toward the back of the lower part of the enclosure (bottom of staircase) just as an extra platform where he can sleep and be cooler than in his basking spots. We'll have a fair few fake plants and bits of driftwood and some home made vines (using the bark off the tree) on there for him and for sake of decoration.

Beneath this will be a really shady area with his water pool so he can bath or hopefully do his business. We'll also be lining the bottom of this with tarpaulin then tonnes of orchid bark to add to the realism and then maybe thinking about growing dandelion along the edges so he can come down and have the occasional munch on some fresh growing plants.




























Thanks for looking and any feedback is much appreciated

Cheers

Steve and Dawn


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

looks really nice


----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

*update pics of viv after a nice clean out*

here's some proper pics of his new enclosure after it has been given the good old once over and a spring clean. We still need to paint a backdrop on the back wall, but all wires have been placed out of sight and away from the ig.

Also we'll be getting some more plants and more wood, which we actually plan to screw into the wall as a climbing frame for him.
































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

jager said:


> here's some proper pics of his new enclosure after it has been given the good old once over and a spring clean. We still need to paint a backdrop on the back wall, but all wires have been placed out of sight and away from the ig.
> 
> Also we'll be getting some more plants and more wood, which we actually plan to screw into the wall as a climbing frame for him.
> 
> ...


wow looks amazing thats one lucky iggy : victory:


----------

